# Best Dog Breeds



## Badgirl101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Whats the best breed of dog? 

I'm thinking about getting a Great pyrinese, Corgi, Samoyed, Bernese Mountain Dog, or a Redbone Coonhound, but I'm not sure where I could get any of these. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 10, 2011)

depends on what you want him for.


----------



## Badgirl101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a family dog.


----------



## game dog (Jan 10, 2011)

german shepherd


----------



## swamp-indian (Jan 11, 2011)

*dog*

border collie


----------



## Boone24 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mutt dogs are the best.


----------



## carver (Jan 11, 2011)

swamp-indian said:


> border collie



x200


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 11, 2011)

American Bulldog,or boxer


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 12, 2011)

One of the best all round breeds is the Brittany.  

Good companion, not mean, natural pointer and retriever.  Relatively small size 30-40 lbs or so.  Requires little training to point/retrieve.  Wants to please you more than most.  Don't know of any natural diseases/conditions they have, unlike some other breeds (look breed up you're interested in to check out inborn problems).

Good house dog size, if you want house dog.  Loves kids, etc.


----------



## Badgirl101 (Jan 12, 2011)

I really like the ideas.


----------



## BillieDenise (Jan 12, 2011)

you should look at the shelters, they have some really great dogs that need a home, that is where i got my Zoey from best dog i have ever had. I would look there first petfinder.com is a good place : )


----------



## Gixxermike (Jan 12, 2011)

rottweiler


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 12, 2011)

my daughter had an austrailan shepard smartest,and most loyal dog i have ever seen
my father inlaw has a jack russell great dog 
my dog as a kid wast a german shepard awsome dog great baby sitter 
had a couple american bulls  and after will have nothing else gotta raise them diffrently cause of their breeding or attiude or what ever you want to call it but my sugar loves my family and me sleeps,eats,and goes with us on vacation does not like being around other dogs and has her own pet cat yea i said her own pet cat love's people ant meet a stranger yet  
just don't try to come in my house after dark if i don't open the door for you


----------



## ATLGA (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a rescue Pit that is great. If I didnt have him I would prob get a GSD or Dobbie. Both are much more geared for protection and prob smarter than my Pit.


----------



## Badgirl101 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have found 2 dogs, one a Border Collie/Mix and the other a Terrier Mix, both are beautiful dogs. The only diffrence between them is age, the breed, and the price. 

The Collie mix is Black/tan/white and is two months old.

The terrier mix is red/orange with white on his paws, chest, and tail. He is three and a half months old. 

The price doesnt worry me because its just an extra $25 for the Terrier Mix. Which do you think would be the better dog?


----------



## Fatz (Jan 16, 2011)

I would just make sure that the dog you choose comes from healthy parents, with a good temperment.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Jan 19, 2011)

*I think...*

The best breed is a black and tan pup rescued from the woods that looks like a mix between a german shepherd and a rottweiler...


----------



## bigbuck97 (Jan 20, 2011)

Golden retrievers are great family dogs! I have one now and he loves to lay around and loves kids


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 20, 2011)

If your not going to adopt - get a Shepard Lab. By far the smartest and most loyal dog a family can own.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 20, 2011)

game dog said:


> german shepherd



I would agree with that.  But I do not like some of the lines with the "sloping" back.  I think that sets the dog up for hip problems later on.

My second pick would be a Southern Black Mouth Cur for a family dog that can still be a working dog as well.  

Both breeds above do well with families, are protective of kids, and wary of strangers and extremely loyal.  They both require extensive training if you want a really good dog.  I have had GSD's and currently have a cur.  I will probably be getting another GSD soon.


----------



## TJay (Jan 20, 2011)

Corgi's are great dogs highly intelligent and good watchdogs (loud bark for their size).  They are also world class shedders so they would probably be best suited to the outdoors.  They are active and have an active mind so you need to interact with them on a regular basis.  If I was to get another one I'd get two.  We'll probably get another one before too long.


----------



## ryano (Jan 20, 2011)

another vote for Boxer.

very smart, excellent around kids, great guard dog.

just not a very long life expectancy though


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 20, 2011)

My boxer is 12 and still going strong.


----------



## testdepth (Jan 20, 2011)

If you want a 100% family dog that loves adults and kids and just wants to be around you all the time.  Likes to sit next to you, lean up against you or your kids or lay next to you then that's easy.  An English Bulldog.  Don't expect him to guard your house though because they are friends to everyone.

For a good family dog around you and your kids and also any bad guys worst nightmare of a man stopper then a Dogo Argentino would be my choice.  Most dogs when hurt will stop but a Dogo will not.

Try petfinder.com or there are rescues for just about every breed out there.  There is a guy selling a nice looking german shepard puppy in the for sale ads on this website.


----------



## Badgirl101 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas. I got my dog two days ago, he looks like a german shepherd. His name is Harper.


----------



## redmauler (Jan 22, 2011)

what about a lab i have one he is young any problems with them around kids mine seems fine.


----------



## testdepth (Jan 22, 2011)

Labs are great dogs.  I had a big black one that was a great family dog and a great watch dog.  He became my step mother's when I went in the service.  That dog loved her and followed her everywhere.  Good dogs.


----------



## Drew33998 (Jan 23, 2011)

shepard(males can be tricky through 2 yrs) very protective of house and family, labs are sweet some can be hyper, spaniels are good some are hyper as well, hound dogs are sweet too, females can sometimes be shy intilling confidence in them is key, and males have to be trained with a hard hand. if you get a hound be ready to hear its "voice" every now and again.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 23, 2011)

Lab


----------



## Badgirl101 (Jan 24, 2011)

The past two years I have had 2 labs. They both started killing my chickens at a young age. Other than that they are great family dogs.


----------



## CPark58 (Feb 13, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> I would agree with that.  But I do not like some of the lines with the "sloping" back.  I think that sets the dog up for hip problems later on.
> 
> My second pick would be a Southern Black Mouth Cur for a family dog that can still be a working dog as well.
> 
> Both breeds above do well with families, are protective of kids, and wary of strangers and extremely loyal.  They both require extensive training if you want a really good dog.  I have had GSD's and currently have a cur.  I will probably be getting another GSD soon.



I actually own both and you cant go wrong with either one, truly great dogs. I can't say which one is better but i know both are extremely intelligent, caring, protective, and above all loyal. 

I got our BMC when i first started dating my wife in college and she got the GS from a litter of her family's line of Shepherds about 6 months prior to us getting married. They answer to and love both of us but even after a year and a half of being a family its still very easy for strangers to tell what dog belongs to who.


----------



## jimboknows (Feb 16, 2012)

clumber spaniel...laid back great dog  pine cliff clumbers i think near brasstown is one breeder locally.  I love this dog for laidback, loves people and if you want to birdhunt they are a great gundog.  They have a supreme nose so you could train easily for deer tracking or shed finding.

If not for the clumber i would go with border collie..smartest dog i ever had.


----------



## nanney1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pretty big differences in the breeds you mention. I've owned three Bernese Mountain Dogs. They are very nice dogs and one of the most beautiful breeds. They stop traffic with their size and tri-color markings. Mine have been healthy for the most part but overall health is a concern. Not a great dog for playing or repetitive commands. They tend to want to be by your side and be petted. Throw a tennis ball and they'll watch your hand. Once it goes to your side, they'll ignore the tennis ball and put their head under your throwing hand for a pat on the head. That's what they're mainly interested in, being petted.

Looked in to Pyrs but never got one. If the dog will live outside, just know that Pyrs will walk your property and tend to bark at night. There doesn't have to be anything out there. They bark to alert anything that might be out there.

I've seen some Redbones that were pets and they seemed like good dogs. Actually all of the breeds you mentioned are great dogs. Just pick one and find a reputable breeder.


----------

